# Is this salary enough?



## hassaan_st (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,
I have recently been offered a job and the salary is exactly 13000 AED per month without any accommdation, transportation, medical etc. Question is ... is this salary enough considering the small family of 3 persons with a comfortable living? Can we expect any savings as well? If you think its not, then what should be the good salary in dubai? Just for the info, i am the network engineer with 4 years experience with few certifications and a masters degree as well from australia.

thanks


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

that is on the low side... Negotiate higher.


----------



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

That is incredibly low considering that the company is not offering any accommodations. I would caution you not to take any job without any further benefits included. Just my suggestion...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

very low and probably you won't save anything.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Isn't it illegal to not offer health insurance?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Toon said:


> Isn't it illegal to not offer health insurance?


Only in AD.


----------



## hassaan_st (Sep 21, 2011)

crymdoc said:


> That is incredibly low considering that the company is not offering any accommodations. I would caution you not to take any job without any further benefits included. Just my suggestion...


hmm ok and what could be the good salary. Someone told me 16k should be good if the employer isnt prividing any other benefits. what do you say

thanks


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

hassaan_st said:


> hmm ok and what could be the good salary. Someone told me 16k should be good if the employer isnt prividing any other benefits. what do you say
> 
> thanks


...25k onwards...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

hassaan_st said:


> hmm ok and what could be the good salary. Someone told me 16k should be good if the employer isnt prividing any other benefits. what do you say
> 
> thanks


The important aspect to think about is (a) how much you are making now, and (b) what is your lifestyle currently.
16K is more than probably 80% of the expats in the country. However, you will have to be conservative with your spending, not eat out much, live in a one bedroom flat in places like discovery gardens, etc.


----------



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

Anything over 20,000dhs monthly, particularly if you are coming out of pocket for housing and other expenses.


----------



## Zackr (Apr 5, 2012)

Too low....
You will not save.


----------



## frenchindubai (Apr 4, 2012)

*Cant contact you*



wandabug said:


> Only in AD.


Hi Wandabug,
I now have more than 5 posts but I still cannot PM you.
I cannot see your post neither concerning the appartment you have for rent.
Any idea why?
Cheers


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

Agreed that it's low, for a family. You will need AED 15K for just the basics, and that's not including school fees.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Look, in all honesty you are probably thinking in terms of Pakistani rupees or New Zealand dollars, which is not wrong we all compare thinking about our last pay cheque and how we can make more and save some, but we cannot forgo some benefits.

IF there is no way that your employer will pay some benefits like Health care and School, I think you can take the job, but you may not bring your family with you. I know several people who did that. They cannot afford bringing the families, but all in all the family was better off in other ways. 

On the other hand, if you can get at least the health care and the school covered, I think 16K or even 13K doable. There are several places in Dubai and you can find decent places to rent for 50K AED or less. You do not need to live in fancy places. If your employer does not pay health care you will need to find out what the average cost is. There are companies selling insurances

You should in my view get a perception of your costs first to find out whether the salary offered will allow you to do more stuff or save more if this is your main goal.

Dubai has many facets. Some people go in fancy places to dine out and foot a bill of 200, 500 AED, you can still go out and not go to a fancy place and have a fantastic meal for 35 AED in a buffet even for less. A tali may go for 15 or 20 AED, but you may cook.


----------



## Mr.PND (Apr 9, 2012)

hassaan_st said:


> Hi,
> I have recently been offered a job and the salary is exactly 13000 AED per month without any accommdation, transportation, medical etc. Question is ... is this salary enough considering the small family of 3 persons with a comfortable living? Can we expect any savings as well? If you think its not, then what should be the good salary in dubai? Just for the info, i am the network engineer with 4 years experience with few certifications and a masters degree as well from australia.
> 
> thanks


If you are single, it will be enough of course, but you have family therefore try to look for other companies around.


----------



## LAgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

For a person with a Master's degree and experience, it sounds like a swindle...
...but what do I know and engineer jobs? Not much.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmatizzay (Apr 16, 2012)

I just took a job for 8k with nothing but health. I was promised benefits of up to 4k additional but it is not written in my contract. I found a decent place by mall of emirates (al barsha) for 40k and will have to live quite cheap. Im working hard to find a car that is very cheap and know I won't really save that much money. Now in my second week here and after reading these posts, I'm wondering if I made a mistake? Im working at al Tayer motors (jaguar land rover dealer) as a trainer. I have an undergrad and 2 yrs work exp. Has anyone else lived on this low of a budget and been comfortable?


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

matizzay said:


> I'm wondering if I made a mistake?


There is a lot of people living in Dubai for such an amount or even less, most of them live in shared accomodation or commute to/from Sharjah and live a decent life.
It all comes down on what alternatives have you got.


----------



## LAgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

ziokendo said:


> There is a lot of people living in Dubai for such an amount or even less, most of them live in shared accomodation or commute to/from Sharjah and live a decent life.
> It all comes down on what alternatives have you got.




I know people who live in Sharjah for 45k. I'm not very experienced with the prices, but 40k sounds cheap for Dubai. The people I know in Sharjah, live in the Al Nahda area, which is very close to the border to Dubai.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

LAgirl said:


> I know people who live in Sharjah for 45k. I'm not very experienced with the prices, but 40k sounds cheap for Dubai. The people I know in Sharjah, live in the Al Nahda area, which is very close to the border to Dubai.


It sounds cheap because it is cheap, don't expect posh neighbours.

But you can rent a furnished studio in discovery gardens (ibn battuta metro, after jebel ali power plant) for 30-35k aed nowadays, I have seen worse places than that.

Actually you can rent a studio in marina for 45 easily in a decent building, but with a bad view/low floor.

There are a lot of people in Dubai earning 7-8k aed/month and they live way better than in their home country, that's why I said it all comes down to alternatives.

Of course I would never move to Dubai to earn what would be the minimum wage in my own country where everything is cheaper than here, but if you come from some other place and you've got no better alternatives, it could be fine. Infact there is such a demand for jobs at that pay level that it has to be fine for a lot of people in sales assistant/clerk roles, etc.


----------



## karenp (Mar 13, 2012)

you want to negociate !!!!


----------

